# Washout?



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am new to the surf fishing. i know that you are supposed to fish in the washouts but what do they look like and how do you find them? any help would be great thanks.


----------



## bigdave195412 (Apr 18, 2008)

TO LOCATE A WASHOUT GO DOWN TO THE SURF AND LOOK ALONG THE BEACH. LOOK FOR A SPOT WHERE THE WATERHAS REMOVED THE MOST SAND FROM THE BEACH. YOU ALSO WANT TO WATCH THE WATER CLOSELY. REMEMBER THIS " WHEN THE DEPTH OF THE WATER = THE HEIGHT OF A WAVE, THE WAVE BREAKS" WHAT YOU NEED TO LOOK FOR IS A SPOT WHERE YOU SEE WAVES BREAKING ,THEN LOOK FOR A SPOT BETWEEN THE BREAKING WAVES WHERE THE WAVES ARE NOT BREAKING, THIS INDICATES DEEPER WATER OR A WASHOUT.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Do a search. There is a tutorial with aerial photos etc....


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the one here. The best description you will find. Explains everything with pictures. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks i will check it out.


----------

